# What more can you do before hand?



## inlimbo (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi all, 

Ive finally gotten an offer that Ive accepted and have a start date in Dubai of 2nd of Feb. Work is putting me up in a 2 bedder in an area of my choice (within a very reasonable budget) so now I got little to no worries about heading off to Doobs. 

Ive bought "the complete residents guide to Dubai" and sought out there areas that I would want to live in. Im in the process of getting a new EU passport which should be ready within the next week or so just so Im certain it wont expire within the first year or two of while Im there. 

Im in the process of getting my B Cert, Degree + Degree Marks sheet notarized by a Notary Public, Getting them authenticated by the dept of internal affairs, and have to sent off to the UAE consulate in Canberra... and eventually get them off to our HR in Dubai... 

All my personal items will be packed in a container (Im not really bringing alot besides my clothers, books and my CDJs + Mixer  ) and shipped in Jan... 

Is there anything else I can do from home before hand you guys recon? 

Cheers
Martin

PS: Cant wait to get to Dubai now... Time passes VERY slowly these days !


----------



## linfie (Nov 14, 2008)

Sounds like you're going solo, shouldn't be anything else except for preparing your will I guess. No it's not a joke. Shariah law takes over if you (touch wood) @[email protected]#@ without a valid will. Check with your PRO about this.

The process of attestation is surprisingly not that troublesome. Just do what is required and you'll get them done in less than a week. I've got them back but was advised to hold on to them now as the company is going through restructuring due to financial crisis and is not sure of where to place me, so won't be going there just yet.


----------



## inlimbo (Sep 11, 2008)

True... Very valuable information there linfie. Ill check with the company PRO... Cheers


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

good luck! we will be here all the way in case you have any questions ! (not that I am extremely helpful, but hey, at least I try to!).

I know the feeling of being in the limbo, but I would suggest you to try to enjoy your family and friends back home as much as you can... sometimes we don't realise we are leaving all behind until we actually get here. I mean, you know it, but you *don't know it* until you're here, if you know what I mean. And also if you are the outdoorsy type of person I would say enjoy the green as much as you can. That is what I miss the most. And my tacos, of course.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> And my tacos, of course.


You've not eaten them already have you - I'm was looking forward to sampling your 'envenenamiento'!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> You've not eaten them already have you - I'm was looking forward to sampling your 'envenenamiento'!


oh you will sample them soon. Have you medical coverage though? As I can't be held responsible of any Moctezuma's revenge cases


----------



## inlimbo (Sep 11, 2008)

Haha thanks guys. Well I have already left my family/friends back in Denmark 2 years ago. Been living in Australia for the past 2+ years now... 

At least Dubai will be a "stone-throw" away from Europe compared to 30+ hours of travelling time from down here


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

also since u are into dj'ing you may want to make sure you can get your magazines here? Just saying because a few of my friends back home are very much into dj'ing and they freak out if they can't read their djmag. I don't think you can get that here... mmm...


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

inlimbo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ive finally gotten an offer that Ive accepted and have a start date in Dubai of 2nd of Feb. Work is putting me up in a 2 bedder in an area of my choice (within a very reasonable budget) so now I got little to no worries about heading off to Doobs.
> 
> ...



Martin - May I ask in which industry you will working in Dubai? I'm trying to work out which industries in the UAE are still hiring as versus firing. Thanks, Alan


----------



## inlimbo (Sep 11, 2008)

dizzyizzy: thanks for the heads up. Might have to get a subscription service setup when I arrive so I can get my precious mags!!!!

contemplator: Ive been working in the logistics industry for the last 8 years


----------

